# I Like JetPro SoftStretch



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

This was my first time using JetPro SoftStretch. I got it from Coastal in a sample pack. I've been wanting to try it, but haven't had any full color jobs lately.

I trimmed the excess, leaving about 1/8" of white area around the design. The hand is superb and I can't even notice the white area that I left around the design. This stuff is GREAT! 

I just ordered a 100 pack from tshirtsupplies. That should keep me stocked up for awhile.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I like it too !! If you have a vinyl cutter you can cut the contour of the image with almost not white area around.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a US Cutter Laserpoint, but I could never figure out the contour cutting. A cutter with automatic registration is in my future.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

How "thick" is the paper? Can I just cut the top layer, and peel off the part I don't want, like with regular vinyl?


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

It's about as thick as photo paper. The vinyl cutter would cut all the way through. The backing gets peeled away right after heat pressing.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, dude... I'll order some, and give it a try... I'm not looking to weed out the interiors, but trimming outlines would be tres kewl...


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

pshawny said:


> This was my first time using JetPro SoftStretch. I got it from Coastal in a sample pack. I've been wanting to try it, but haven't had any full color jobs lately.
> 
> I trimmed the excess, leaving about 1/8" of white area around the design. The hand is superb and I can't even notice the white area that I left around the design. This stuff is GREAT!
> 
> I just ordered a 100 pack from tshirtsupplies. That should keep me stocked up for awhile.


Hi I also use the Jetpro and love it but my printer (epson stylus cx 5000 with pigment ink)doesn't give me the bright reds and black blacks.Do you mind sharing what printer and inks you use.Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

leisure said:


> Hi I also use the Jetpro and love it but my printer (epson stylus cx 5000 with pigment ink)doesn't give me the bright reds and black blacks.Do you mind sharing what printer and inks you use.Thanks


 Brinda.. I know you asked another member this question but I have a new video up and I did a red car and used a standard epson c88+ printer and did not adjust the colors. I also printed in text/photo mode,








YouTube - Putting a Jet Pro SS transfer on mouse pad


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Brinda.. I know you asked another member this question but I have a new video up and I did a red car and used a standard epson c88+ printer and did not adjust the colors. I also printed in text/photo mode,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lou,
thank you for the response.What type of media setting do you choose when printing maybe that will make a difference.I'm leaving mine on plain white.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

leisure said:


> Hi I also use the Jetpro and love it but my printer (epson stylus cx 5000 with pigment ink)doesn't give me the bright reds and black blacks.Do you mind sharing what printer and inks you use.Thanks


I used an Epson C88+, Epson pigment ink, plain paper setting, & photo quality. I also have an Epson R200 that I really like.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

leisure said:


> Hi Lou,
> thank you for the response.What type of media setting do you choose when printing maybe that will make a difference.I'm leaving mine on plain white.


Ssame as shawn. Plain white.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I got my JPSS from tshirtsupplies today. Are there different kinds of JPSS? The paper I got from Coastal had Jet Pro Soft Stretch printed all over the back of the paper & the paper from tshirtsupplies just has a black line across the back. It doesn't feel the same either. The Coastal paper kinda had a texture to it, where the tshirtsupplies paper is very smooth. Is there a mix-up here or is it just me?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

pshawny said:


> I got my JPSS from tshirtsupplies today. Are there different kinds of JPSS? The paper I got from Coastal had Jet Pro Soft Stretch printed all over the back of the paper & the paper from tshirtsupplies just has a black line across the back. It doesn't feel the same either. The Coastal paper kinda had a texture to it, where the tshirtsupplies paper is very smooth. Is there a mix-up here or is it just me?


I spent the last 2 days at the Coastal booth doing demo's. I recommended to a lot of people that they try the the JPSS and all samples had blue grid and JPSS on the back.. This could be a "Buyer beware signal" I brought up the fact there seems to be price difference on the 2 companes as well. Coastal would like to know why as well. Maybe this is the reason.. mmmmm VERY INTERESTING..


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

pshawny said:


> I got my JPSS from tshirtsupplies today. Are there different kinds of JPSS? The paper I got from Coastal had Jet Pro Soft Stretch printed all over the back of the paper & the paper from tshirtsupplies just has a black line across the back. It doesn't feel the same either. The Coastal paper kinda had a texture to it, where the tshirtsupplies paper is very smooth. Is there a mix-up here or is it just me?


I just received mine and it has blue grid lines with Jet Pro softstretch printed on it as well.Maybe they sent the wrong one by mistake I would give them a call.Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got a sample on friday and it had the blue lines too. They seem like super people at tshirtsupplie too. I spoke to the guy for a long time and he answered all my questions. ...... JB


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

The paper was shrink wrapped & had an instruction sheet for JPSS. They might have mixed things up. I will contact them & get things figured out.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

pshawny said:


> The paper was shrink wrapped & had an instruction sheet for JPSS. They might have mixed things up. I will contact them & get things figured out.


That may have been what happened. I heard they are OK.. talking to my people..


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I just got a sample on friday and it had the blue lines too. They seem like super people at tshirtsupplie too. I spoke to the guy for a lonfg time and he answered all my questions. ...... JB


I think it was nothing more then a shipping error. Lou


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have ordered JPSS from them(tshirtsupplies.com) and have ALWAYS received JPSS.
YES.....Definitely a shipping error.

Hopefully my new order will be alright!...JPSS 11x17......I will post when I receive it.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I got a reply back from tshirtsupplies...

"No that is the right paper. The back print for that item has either a black
line or blue grids with the name. It depending on how we buy it (a master
roll or already sheeted)."

Problem solved I guess.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I was still unsure of this whole paper business, so I emailed Neenah, makers of JPSS, directly. Here is what they said...
"Jet Pro does not have black line. We do sell in small 13” & 17” rolls by 100 LFT."

I have also emailed Coastal to see what they think of this whole situation.


----------



## dL shirt (Apr 30, 2007)

Am I the only one who has some issue with jpss being tacky after peeling hot. Even if I let it dry and repress with teflon the ink transfers on the teflon sheet. ????


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

pshawny said:


> I was still unsure of this whole paper business, so I emailed Neenah, makers of JPSS, directly. Here is what they said...
> "Jet Pro does not have black line. We do sell in small 13” & 17” rolls by 100 LFT."
> 
> I have also emailed Coastal to see what they think of this whole situation.


 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let us know !!!!!
.....now I am going to have to open the pack up and see..... before i get my large ziplocks!!!! I was trying to wait!!! oooh...I hope that their is no black line.

I know that when tshirtsupplies bills my CC it comes up as "Color My World inc"... CMW, Inc. Heat Transfer Solutions>
Looks like a legit company.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

nope....no black line on my JPSS 11x17 paper.....just the normal blue grid w/ the words jetpro soft stretch all over the back..... I feel better.... now you need to figure out WHY yours has a BLACK LINE.....doesn't seem right...????


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Color My World is an authorized dealer of Neenah products. I'm still waiting on a response from Coastal & I'm still in communication with Neenah.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

pshawny said:


> Color My World is an authorized dealer of Neenah products. I'm still waiting on a response from Coastal & I'm still in communication with Neenah.


That is good to know.....because EVERYTIME I order from tshirtsupplies.com , "color my world" shows up on my paypal.

please , let us know what happens.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

dL shirt said:


> Am I the only one who has some issue with jpss being tacky after peeling hot. Even if I let it dry and repress with teflon the ink transfers on the teflon sheet. ????


 This is not an issue but a fact. However that is the nature of the paper and it is only tacky for a few seconds until it cools down. Don't forget to stretch the paper upon peeling hot. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> That is good to know.....because EVERYTIME I order from tshirtsupplies.com , "color my world" shows up on my paypal.
> 
> please , let us know what happens.


I believe color my world is their main company and the website is called tshirtsupplies. Just like I have a main name and 6 web sites each with a different name. DBA "Doing Business As" Lou


----------



## jvanwest (Jul 3, 2008)

Do you know if JetPro SoftStretch has a laser printer version? I have an HP Color LaserJet 2605 that does 8 1/2 x 11 and wanted to know if JPSS does as good of a job with laser as the ink jet version.

I also wanted to know if folks preferred the ink jet over a color laser or vice versa, at least for those with color lasers. The toners for laser seem to be a lot less expensive once you have the hardware but I had compared to a CISS system.

Thoughts??


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

pshawny said:


> I was still unsure of this whole paper business, so I emailed Neenah, makers of JPSS, directly. Here is what they said...
> "Jet Pro does not have black line. We do sell in small 13” & 17” rolls by 100 LFT."
> 
> I have also emailed Coastal to see what they think of this whole situation.


 So is he passing this paper off as JPSS????


----------



## victorysign (Apr 22, 2008)

So glad to see this topic! I too ordered from tshirtsupplies and received the same paper with the black line on the backing - no instructions - just a note to check their website for instructions. When I used the paper, it sure did not turn out as I expected after having read others experiences and watching Lou's videos - so I thought maybe I made the error and ordered the wrong stuff. I did not contact the company.

I did however order the same paper from Coastal just to see and sure enough, it's different - it looks and feels different, prints different and presses different. I still have not contacted tshirtsupplies - I want to look at my invoice to make sure I did order what I thought was jetpro and did not mistakenly order something else. Still glad to know I'm not the only one! These forums are great!! Thanks!


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is another reply from Neenah...

"CMW sometimes buys blank master rolls from us. The black line could by what they apply to their bland master rolls."

So maybe it is JPSS. The texture of the paper is still different. I've used a few sheets and it works good though.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

badalou said:


> I believe color my world is their main company and the website is called tshirtsupplies. Just like I have a main name and 6 web sites each with a different name. DBA "Doing Business As" Lou


here is the Color My World site...
CMW, Inc. Heat Transfer Solutions>


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

My friend just got a sample pack from ALPHA SUPPLY CO.
The JPSS HAS THE BLACK LINE TOO!!!
Weird....?

I have ordered from Alpha Supply too...and have ALWAYS received the normal looking JPSS.

I would really like to know about this BLACK LINE STUFF!!!??????


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought my JPSS from alpha and there is no black line?

11x17 though if that makes a difference


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine, always has blue lines and says jet pro stretch, on it, and have always had good luck with the customer service and fast shipping but they do have alot of new things, and maybe there was a mixup, you did order JPSS right, not the other papers, some of them have similiar names,
Call them, best way to deal with this, they are great,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

mine is always a 8x11
sandy Jo


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> I bought my JPSS from alpha and there is no black line?
> 
> 11x17 though if that makes a difference


 
My friend's was the sample pack from alpha...so it was 8.5x11......it had the black line.

I ordered the 11x17 from tshirtsupplies and it was the normal stuff.......no black line.

So....maybe you are on to something....maybe the 11x17 has no black line????but the 8.5x11 does....???


Maybe they are marking the NEW rolls this way....black lines???


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello All,

Yes, we have not been as active as we would have liked on this forum, but that is changing right now...

In regards to JPSS, the MFG is Neenah...all of our JPSS is made by Neenah Papers. Yes, there may be some difference in back print, but if you ever have any questions, please email us and we will make certain you have the correct product.

Thank you all,
Mike
TShirtSupplies


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

tshirtsupplies said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Yes, we have not been as active as we would have liked on this forum, but that is changing right now...
> 
> ...


Hello, can you explain why there is a difference?

How can we tell if we have the correct product if it's not marked properly? 

Thank you


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello R1,

I'll try to explain briefly, if this does not suffice, I am sure we can turn it into a newsletter article...

OK, that said, there are about 5 MFGs of HT paper in the world, the most prominent/reliable being Neenah, which did a business split from Kimberley Clark about 4 years ago....

When the paper is is made, it is made in master rolls...they are huge, prior to being sent to a converter for slitting into our usual paper sizes (8.5/11, 11/17, A3, A4, etc.)

At this point, all the paper is identical....(at least from the same MFG.) Now there are a handful of Master Distributors for Neenah (and Arkwright, Cooler Concepts, IYA, etc.) that market/sell the paper. During the conversion process, the backprint is applied - although this is typically standard, there are a few vendors that may be unable to apply the same backprint (in most cases it means they are out of stock on Sharpee pens....yes, that is what most of the backprint/lines is applied w/...pop a marker in a vice and roll the paper through the conversion process....sorry to upset, but that is the case.)

So, how does this get confusing, well, like above a sharpee may be out of stock, different printer may use a different technique....but the base paper is always the same. We keep very diligent notes on our paper runs to ensure you receive the correct paper...so if in doubt, just email and we will make certain to track down the correct product line..although we hope the correct product is in your hands before any questions arise.

Regards,
[email protected]


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I've received both versions from tshirtsupplies.com and both appeared to work the same and feel the same. My first 11"x17" order had the blue JPSS logo and the second shipment had the black line down the back. At first I was taken back but tried a few sheets and all seemed well.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

treadhead said:


> I've received both versions from tshirtsupplies.com and both appeared to work the same and feel the same. My first 11"x17" order had the blue JPSS logo and the second shipment had the black line down the back. At first I was taken back but tried a few sheets and all seemed well.


That's strange to me though... the black line I can understand the above post by Mike, but not having the printed JPSS logo and blue cross lines is strange.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

R1Lover said:


> That's strange to me though... the black line I can understand the above post by Mike, but not having the printed JPSS logo and blue cross lines is strange.


I think it depends on if the sheets came from a oarger precut sheet or from a roll. The rolls don't have the logo on the back from what I understand Or maybe it depends on who did the slitting of the roll?? It sounds like all the paper initially starts out as a roll so not sure where the diversion comes in myself.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey R1,

OK, yes it can be confusing, but here is the basic diagram of the conversion/backprint scenario:

Usually, TSS orders master rolls of paper, to be converted at our own conversion facility (cut into common size sheets/rolls.) However, at times we may not have immediate access to the needed supply requested, not often but at times.

In those cases, we order cartons (1000+ sheets) from Neenah. In those cases we ship the Neenah branded paper, which will have the JetPro BackPrint....again, same paper, just different backprint.

At TSS, we never substitute products...you will get exactly what was ordered...no matter what the backprint.

Hope that clears it up a bit, and the same is for all the Master Distributors of Neenah Products (Coastal, P Ranch, etc.)

If you have any other questions, let us know.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

That explains it better, thanks again!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Mike....


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mike,
Great to have you on the forum, there are many of us that love love love the JPSS paper and it is awesome that you are here and one of us, to clarifly questions,,
Your service has always been top quality in my book as well as the prices.
Welcome
Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike, I agree with SandyJo, great to have you on the forum. Thanks for sharing the info on the mfg process, it really helps us understand the process and why we see the different backs on the papers. 

I think it is good you are here to answer questions about your products and company yourself, and the folks can ask you directly what is happening. I've had a few Q's posed to me bc I have recommended you as a supplier in the past, but I was as in the dark as the person asking the Q, so this makes everything easier for everyone all around. Glad to see you are here, it makes sense. You've already cleared up alot of curiosity we have about the different backer papers. Had no idea it'd be a sharpie marker, that sort of amazed me a bit... all that writing must take a while. I am picturing it as one sharpie, so maybe that's why it amazes me a little. 

Can you explain this Q in another thread on the mfg process? Here is a link, I know a few of us were tossing this Q around, but I don't think we got any real insight into the answer and am wondering if you can clear this one up:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t55205-2.html#post329610

Thanks, Mike.

Hey R1, it's the post on the centers of the roll being superior to the sides/outside edges of the roll. Maybe Mike can shed some light on that one.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Mike, I agree with SandyJo, great to have you on the forum. Thanks for sharing the info on the mfg process, it really helps us understand the process and why we see the different backs on the papers.
> 
> I think it is good you are here to answer questions about your products and company yourself, and the folks can ask you directly what is happening. I've had a few Q's posed to me bc I have recommended you as a supplier in the past, but I was as in the dark as the person asking the Q, so this makes everything easier for everyone all around. Glad to see you are here, it makes sense. You've already cleared up alot of curiosity we have about the different backer papers. Had no idea it'd be a sharpie marker, that sort of amazed me a bit... all that writing must take a while. I am picturing it as one sharpie, so maybe that's why it amazes me a little.
> 
> ...


Ya that was a guess, but it would be nice to see if it's true or not lol


----------



## carpov (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi All, good day! How about transfer papers for dark (black, red, etc.) cotton fabrics, what's the best one currently in the market?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

carpov said:


> Hi All, good day! How about transfer papers for dark (black, red, etc.) cotton fabrics, what's the best one currently in the market?


Hello, here is a great thread for you to join in. It is all about dark papers, namely Ironall Dark paper and another paper called Alpha Gold for Dark, which is also Jet Wear Dark.

If you read this thread in this link, you will be up to date as to where the dark papers are standing in preferrence and quality issues. 

This thread is about JPSS, a light paper, so joining in the thread about Ironall dark will keep all the info grouped together. Good luck to you, here is the link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t55205.html#post328014


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello,

Kelly, thanks for the advice in listing in an alternate post...

In terns of the paper, we would gladly answer any questions regardless of the supplier, but questions on dark transfers should not be in the JPSS posts....

Regardless, any questions, we will try to make accurate posts the ensure your questions are satisfied.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hello, here is a great thread for you to join in. It is all about dark papers, namely Ironall Dark paper and another paper called Alpha Gold for Dark, which is also Jet Wear Dark.
> 
> If you read this thread in this link, you will be up to date as to where the dark papers are standing in preferrence and quality issues.
> 
> ...


Also everlast for darks which is iron All for darks. Any questions about this paper I will gladly answer. here is photo of an everlast for dark on a dark gray fleece shirt. By bthe way the little guy in the picture is me 63 years ago... This shirt was for my older sister the is the one in front.. Lou


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Lou,
I bet that picture reminds you of some lovely memories.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ino said:


> Hi Lou,
> I bet that picture reminds you of some lovely memories.


It would if I could remember back that far.. heck, I can't remember last week.. but that is ok.. my wife reminds me of everything..


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I used JPSS and my Epson 1400 with OEM Claria ink for the first time tonight. I made a shirt for my nephew.










This is a Gildan ringspun 64000 size small.

I was impresse and I can't stop looking at it. I a couple of things to figure out though:

It's much darker than the picture on the computer. I used the Epson color profile but my laptop is not color calibrated. I also used the plain/bright paper setting.

I followed the instructions from ProWorld and I think it came out 90% perfect. The problem is that there are tiny specs of bald spots where it appears that small balls of fabrics were pulled off during the peel. This is the best way I can describe it. 










heat at 350
dwell at 20 seconds
medium pressure
peeled right away

If anyone can explain the tiny bald spots and how to better correct the color....I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I've gotten tiny pinheads where the image doesn't transfer. My first guess is the shirt itself. If the shirt is 100% cotton, fibrillation (fiber lift) might be playing a role. Also, I use 375*F, 30 seconds, med-heavy pressure. Maybe a little hotter, longer cook might help. Experiement with time, heat and pressure, and maybe try another shirt (maybe a 50/50 if you have one around, those are those ones I prefer, zero to little fibrilliation with them.)

For the color, I haven't messed with my 1400 yet, but my c88+ I adjust the contrast, bright and saturation as needed. (I reduce saturation if I increase the contrast, to try to avoid too much ink from laying down on the paper.)

With my c88+, I was trying to go the other way and get the blacks deeper and richer, more contrasty to the color, get the color to pop more. It worked, so I am really guessing trying to lighten the blacks may have a chance to work for you. Best wishes. 

PS: Nice shirt!!


----------

